# Moving to Japan - Need friends



## Sennyg

Hi Community!

I will be moving to Japan in the beginning of August. I did it for love! I dont speak the language and no job prospects. I will be living with my fiance and his family until we are ready to live on our own. I will take Japanese classes 3-4 times a week until I can start the Language school in the beginning of the year. The priority is for me to learn the language as soon as i can, but i am also determined to find some kind of a full time/part time job, preferably a job with no Japanese language involved. I have worked in the fashion industry for 8 years in production, sourcing, and mainly design. I would still like to continue that career path but also VERY open to other possibilities. Please let me know if there are certain job websites i can look into, or job opportunities.

ALSO - i am in my late 20's fun, outgoing, adventurous and would like to find some people like me. 

I enjoy, outdoors, YOGA, music, beer, wine, experiencing LIFE. 

THANK YOU,

-yes


----------



## Raffish_Chapish

Aww - good for you! Download an app called MeetUp - loads of events for newcomers


----------



## LeighJ

Hey Sennyg, that's awesome! Good luck with your new life! If you're going to a Language School I'm sure you'll make loads of friends there! Also check Facebook for groups of expats in your local area. Depending on where you are there may also be "Foreigner Bars" which are often populated by expats. (Although be warned, some of those bars can be ... a bit suspect ...)

As for Jobs, I suppose the obvious answer is "English Teacher", a friend of mine worked for a company called Peppy's Kids Club. She enjoyed that.

For a part time job I had another friend who conducted weddings. Yeh. He read out all of the "Do you take this woman to be your lawful ..." stuff in English for the couple. It was all for show though, he's not a pastor or anything! Some Japanese couples just like that kind of thing I guess.

Or, if you want to continue down the fashion line of things could you become involved with something online? Maybe do your own stuff through a site like Etsy? Just a thought.

Good luck, I'm sure you'll have a wonderful time of it!


----------



## Dutchess

Where in Japan are you moving?


----------



## Harrygatto

What is/will be your visa status? If Tourist then you may not work.


----------



## Sennyg

thank you so much! will look into it.


----------



## Sennyg

Dutchess said:


> Where in Japan are you moving?


I will be in setagaya, tokyo.


----------



## Sennyg

hi i just moved here about a week ago.


----------



## Dutchess

Enjoy!! I have lived in Japan for 3 years and loved it! It was a unique experience in a unique country. If you are looking to meet people, there is always Meetup. I use it here in France as well 

Meetups near Tokyo - Meetup

It should not be difficult to find people interested in yoga, outdoors, fun & beer through the meetup site.


----------



## Nickleback99

Sennyg said:


> Hi Community!
> 
> I will be moving to Japan in the beginning of August. I did it for love! I dont speak the language and no job prospects. I will be living with my fiance and his family until we are ready to live on our own. I will take Japanese classes 3-4 times a week until I can start the Language school in the beginning of the year. The priority is for me to learn the language as soon as i can, but i am also determined to find some kind of a full time/part time job, preferably a job with no Japanese language involved. I have worked in the fashion industry for 8 years in production, sourcing, and mainly design. I would still like to continue that career path but also VERY open to other possibilities. Please let me know if there are certain job websites i can look into, or job opportunities.
> 
> ALSO - i am in my late 20's fun, outgoing, adventurous and would like to find some people like me.
> 
> I enjoy, outdoors, YOGA, music, beer, wine, experiencing LIFE.
> 
> THANK YOU,
> 
> -yes


Has anyone in group moved household goods own expense to Japan from U.S. ?
If so, weight and cost? Thanks in advance.


----------

